# College & IBS-D



## alianna (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,I am 20 years old, currently in my first year of college, first year away from home, first year of law school. My problems with IBS started about 2 years ago. I started getting D a lot of the time. After countless bloodtests, doctors appointments, disgusting poop-sampling tests, diets, good days but mostly bad days, my doctors still don't know what is going on, but as we get closer to the end of all the tests, they're pretty sure it's IBS. I have my next appointment in a month. I am desperatly hoping for a miracle.Living with IBS as a 20 year old college girl, on top of the stress of law school, has gotten so depressing. I want to be able to go to eat with friends in between classes, go out and drink, attend study groups... but as my IBS is getting worse, I can't do that anymore. But missing out on the whole ''college experience'' is not even what troubles me the most. I guess I have gotten used to not being able to enjoy life. The thing that does bother me though, a lot, is missing classes, not being able to concentrate in class because I'm in constant anxiety of having D, and not being able to study late because I'm so exhausted from the IBS episodes. Getting weird looks because it's the second time I've left the room since the beginning of the class, weird looks because I'm leaving class after 20 minutes, stressing out like crazy everytime I take Imodium, in fear someone will see notice... Having to explain to my friends why I left class, why I can't come tonight, why I won't go to the restaurant with them... I honestly feel like just giving everything up and going back home with my family and boyfriend.Ah, the boyfriend. We've been together for 2 years and so he is well aware of my condition. Not exactly the sexiest thing, a girlfriend with IBS-D.... At first I tried to hide it from him. Last summer we went backpacking in Europe for a month.. Needless to say, he is now fully aware of alll the details. Having to stay in the hotel room for 2 days in Rome was not exactly the greatest time... Let's just say I have given up my dream to go backpacking in Asia with him at the end of my studies... If I can't handle Italian & French food, I can't even imagine eating in Thailand.... I am just so grateful that he loves me and supports me despite my IBS. Sorry for the long post. It feels good to be able to vent to people who understand what you're going through... Is anyone experiencing similar things?


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

alianna said:


> Hi everyone,I am 20 years old, currently in my first year of college, first year away from home, first year of law school. My problems with IBS started about 2 years ago. I started getting D a lot of the time. After countless bloodtests, doctors appointments, disgusting poop-sampling tests, diets, good days but mostly bad days, my doctors still don't know what is going on, but as we get closer to the end of all the tests, they're pretty sure it's IBS. I have my next appointment in a month. I am desperatly hoping for a miracle.Living with IBS as a 20 year old college girl, on top of the stress of law school, has gotten so depressing. I want to be able to go to eat with friends in between classes, go out and drink, attend study groups... but as my IBS is getting worse, I can't do that anymore. But missing out on the whole ''college experience'' is not even what troubles me the most. I guess I have gotten used to not being able to enjoy life. The thing that does bother me though, a lot, is missing classes, not being able to concentrate in class because I'm in constant anxiety of having D, and not being able to study late because I'm so exhausted from the IBS episodes. Getting weird looks because it's the second time I've left the room since the beginning of the class, weird looks because I'm leaving class after 20 minutes, stressing out like crazy everytime I take Imodium, in fear someone will see notice... Having to explain to my friends why I left class, why I can't come tonight, why I won't go to the restaurant with them... I honestly feel like just giving everything up and going back home with my family and boyfriend.Ah, the boyfriend. We've been together for 2 years and so he is well aware of my condition. Not exactly the sexiest thing, a girlfriend with IBS-D.... At first I tried to hide it from him. Last summer we went backpacking in Europe for a month.. Needless to say, he is now fully aware of alll the details. Having to stay in the hotel room for 2 days in Rome was not exactly the greatest time... Let's just say I have given up my dream to go backpacking in Asia with him at the end of my studies... If I can't handle Italian & French food, I can't even imagine eating in Thailand.... I am just so grateful that he loves me and supports me despite my IBS. Sorry for the long post. It feels good to be able to vent to people who understand what you're going through... Is anyone experiencing similar things?


as you may be starting to realize lots and lots of people have this problem but no one talks about it, if you give up and go home you will probably still have ibs and no education, 20 years from now you may be a supreme court judge with ibs or a waitress at the local diner with ibs, hang in there, there is lots of help here. maitland


----------



## Countrybumpkin89 (Dec 4, 2011)

HiI can completely relate to your story. My IBS-D started in my first year of university, now i’m 22 years old. Being a young women and having to deal with such an embarrassing problem is definitely tough. Four years of university and I have felt all the things you are describing; the anxiety, problems with studying or just being too ill to attend lectures and trying to hide it from my boyfriend…ive even had the same fears of having to take Imodium in front of people. I try and laugh about the situation now but when your life feels like its being taken away from you then its not so funny. Yes, things could be a lot worse…there are people all over the world suffering intensely but that doesn’t make what we have to live with any easier. I guess the most important thing I have learnt from living with a non-stop upset tummy from university is that it honestly doesn’t matter what other people think…lifes too short…we might not be able to control our ibs all the time but we can certainly control our attitudes…so if I could go back and live the past four years over again then that’s what I would change. I hope you won’t give up on college…as tough as it might be…you can do it!!!  and best of luck...


----------

